# I've got and older BD Motobecane Sprintour



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

that I bought new in July 2004. I was told by the members here at that time when I bought it to come back after I had brought the price per mile down to less than $1 and then give a report. HERE I AM :thumbsup: 

I guess after more than 10k miles I'm due to give them a report (that's less than 11 cents a mile @ $1095 paid in 2004).

First thing I changed after receiving it and while putting it together myself was the saddle. It was changed to an SLR. The pedals were also changed from their No Name SPD road like pedals to Look 297's. I rode it for 4700 miles the first year with no adjustments to the original set-up out of the box. 

The Ritchey DS Pro (bottom of the line) wheels were true and continued to be true for the first year and have only been trued slightly 2 or 3 mm maybe three times since. They hubs and bearings have been cleaned and greased three times no parts replaced. 

A year ago I had the Motobecane branded bars replaced with 44cm EC-90 carbon bars and a Pazzazz carbon wrapped stem (for looks) and the Cane Creek Ahead Set replaced with slightly used Chris King No Threadset. The COMPLETE Ultegra drive train and brakes are intact as I received them except for replacing the Ultegra brake pads for Kool Stop Combo red and black pads and the chain for several SRAM 9 speed hollow pin chains for wear and a new cassette that is due to be changed when received from Performance in the mails.. Also replaced the Motobecane branded seat post for a Thomson Elite Zero set back post for fit.

I love it...  even though it's a triple and should have gotten a double. My ONLY complaint, and that is because of my own stupidity, after all I was a NOOB! :cryin: 

No SPAM, No Shillin' jus da facs'


----------

